# Excess Dust and itchy... Pls help



## Ajumain (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi good day to you all and your pets,

I'm a pet lover but new to having birds. I have a cockateil and when ever i take her to my hand she starts itching all around and shaking her body and leaving lots of dust in my hand.

In our country i couldn't find any pellets or birds nutritious products and i had ordered through ebay and waiting for it. 

For the time being i'm feeding him egg's, vegetables, rice seeds.

Any advice on the above pls? it would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance. 

I had attached a picture of him scratching himself and another with his clear view and fallen feathers.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! What a lovely baby.

Tiels are naturally dusty. You can try misting her to see if that doesn't help her preen herself more. Seeds are a natural part of their diet so I would definitely add that in. I don't know what rice seeds are so I'm not sure if they're nutritious or not. She's comfortable enough with you to preen while on you, which is a good thing. You can add 100% pure aloe vera to the water and mist her to see if it helps with the itchiness.


----------



## Ajumain (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks allot for your wonderful reply. I tried misting her last evening and she was very angry with me the whole night and didn't even let me touch her cage. And morning she was back to normal and wanted me to hand feed her even while she was not hungry that time. She just kept on biting the seeds and dropping them back on my hand for a long time. will try to use pure aloe vera and mist her again. If you got any video showing the correct way to mist using pure aloe vera pls share.

Thanks again and have a good day...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You mix the aloe with water and spray her like you would with just the water. We don't have tutorial videos on here but you can check youtube for misting cockatiels.


----------



## Ajumain (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank allot, appreciate your response. Will try that. thanks again


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

With my birds, bathing is a must! I currently have 2 lovebirds (not remotely dusty as cockatiels) and I bathe them with just plain water once every week. I take them outside in a travel cage, and hose them with the mist setting on the nozzle. I would make sure they are fully soaked, then let them soak up some vitamin D. I honestly believe my bird’s feathers look amazing because of this. They don’t get terrible itchy pins either. My signature picture is how they look after a bath. They don’t have to love it, heck, they could even hate it! But I still make sure they get a bath once a week.


----------



## Ajumain (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you for your wonderful reply. They look gorgeous...
I give my bird mist bath once in two days and after roxy's advice now using pure Aloe water mix mist bath and he loves to have a bath and he turns around and spreads his wings and let me spray on him and when hes done he used to go to his place away from the sprayer, so i know its enough for him. this picture i had attached to show how much i let him soak in the bath. Do you think this is enough? or should give him more bath even after he says no to it? Pls advice.

Appreciate your reply on this pls.

Thanks again.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, that amount of water is perfect. If he doesn’t want to bathe anymore, and he’s significantly dry, you can keep bathing him. That’s what I do.


----------



## Ajumain (Feb 16, 2018)

Thnx allot for the reply. Will do so... Have a good day


----------



## Riverpet100 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ajumain said:


> Hi good day to you all and your pets,
> 
> I'm a pet lover but new to having birds. I have a cockateil and when ever i take her to my hand she starts itching all around and shaking her body and leaving lots of dust in my hand.
> 
> ...


Try misting her/him down daily with a water bottle. You can shower it or bath it once a week, but mist daily. That should work. 


Diamond :blue and gold:
Petunia :grey tiel:
Eco :wf grey:
Laddie :grey tiel:
Mituna :ylw lovie:
Sollux :ylw lovie:
Creek :blue pied:
Coconut :albino:


----------

